

High-Tech Hardware - proee
http://www.eeweb.com/rtz/high-tech-hardware

======
proee
A good oscilloscope is the workhorse tool of a EE, the only problem is they
actually can cost more than your house. Just the oscilloscope probe itself can
easily cost more than a MacBook Pro. An active probe will typically run
$1/MHz, so a 4GHz probe will cost you $4k.

